# Wall of cheese.  Which one?



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2020)

I am going to Central Market tomorrow to get my green tomatoes to make green tomato relish.  They have this wall of cheese  but is overwhelming.  Any recommendations?  I don't want to smoke it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not sure what brands CM offers, but I really like Cabots Hot Habanero cheese and their Horseradish cheese.  Either one is good both smoked and not-smoked. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

White cheddar Horseradish .


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 11, 2020)

I like Longhorn Cheddar from Bassham Foods.  It is not an aged cheddar,  but a washed  Colby Cheddar!


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 11, 2020)

Aged Wisconsin medium or sharp cheddar; Fontina, Havarti


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm a fan of anything Cabot especially any of their sharp cheese.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 11, 2020)

I think if I was in you situation I would be coming home with an entire cart of cheese. We have a place about 2 hr from here that has 4 rows of cheese to choose from. I'll spend forever trying to choose! We enjoy some of the softer  sticky cheeses too. Like brie or some of the softer blue cheeses. Also make sure you pick up a few extra green tomatoes to make fried green tomatoes with. They are great for topping burgers with or BLT sandwiches!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2020)

Here is a picture of it  They also have several barrels stacked with cheese on it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Aged Wisconsin medium or sharp cheddar; Fontina, Havarti


I was trying to find that Fontina for polenta a while back.  I bet I can find it here.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 11, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I was trying to find that Fontina for polenta a while back.  I bet I can find it here.



Fontine is such a pleasant, unthreatening kind of cheese...  I like it for almost anything...


----------



## zwiller (Jun 11, 2020)

Fontina is a great choice.  Love it.  I like most all cheese and find it hard to choose.  Guess you have to buy one of each!   

For eating plain, manchego would be my go to.  We routinely do summer salad with steaks.  I make them with nuts, fruit, and bleu, gorgonzola, or goat cheese.  For cooking, my go to is deli white, the melt-ability is unmatched.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I was trying to find that Fontina for polenta a while back.


Good for mac and cheese too . My son does mac and cheese with fontina and smoked gouda .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Fontine is such a pleasant, unthreatening kind of cheese...  I like it for almost anything...


I never tried it.  Just seen it in a post.  Be a long time since I been in this store.  Most those cheeses have a pretty big price tag on them for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

I love most cheeses I have tried, but of all the cheese I've smoked, our favorite is Mozzarella.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Fontina is a great choice.  Love it.  I like most all cheese and find it hard to choose.  Guess you have to buy one of each!
> 
> For eating plain, manchego would be my go to.  We routinely do summer salad with steaks.  I make them with nuts, fruit, and bleu, gorgonzola, or goat cheese.  For cooking, my go to is deli white, the melt-ability is unmatched.


I will be looking for manchego.  Thanbks


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow, wish I had that choice of different cheese. Our town is pretty generic. Velveta is tough to find..   ( just kidding   )  but close.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, wish I had that choice of different cheese. Our town is pretty generic. Velveta is tough to find..   ( just kidding   )  but close.


Well if it wan't for this 60 mile drive to work I would not have many choices either.  It the only thing good about making this drive good assortment of stores and restaurants.  I turn 59 if few days and don't know how much longer can do this.  My broker talked me into working until 65 but I think going to tell him change back to 60!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2020)

Not sure how Tomatoes are a gallon but this should have it covered.  These are the cheeses I got  Really hard to read the names on the shelf's and find something you looking for.  Just so many.  The price tag on some of those pretty heffty.   Now when those Walton spices get here make some jerky to go with it.  Need to tackle sausage one of these days.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2020)

Great choices .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2020)

I thinking this work for dinner.


----------

